# My Garage Revamp



## Gary Wilson (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I have a new car coming in approx. 2 weeks and decided to overhaul my garage. I emptied everything out of it and took down old kitchen cabinets, then bought a shed to store all gardening stuff in.
I pressure washed everything, blew away cobwebs, muck etc. Then swept floor before pressure washing the floor to remove flaky paint etc.
I then swept floor, wire brushed the floor and then cleaned it with white spirit.
The picture now shows the garage, before, painting the block-work again, using Dulux weathershield, doesn't really need it but hey whilst in this empty condition thought I should do it. Them I am re-painting the garage floor with garage floor paint. Will probably do 3 coats if I have enough.
I am then going to get some decent storage racking etc and some clear plastic boxes with lids to store everything in on the shelves.
Bought all my detailing supplies, and new pressure washer and handy vacuum/blower.
Will keep you posted as it progresses.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thats a good size garage mate, very jelous!:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Be nice to see the finished article.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

that's one hell of a wax fridge!


----------



## Gary Wilson (Jan 30, 2015)

That's my BEER fridge :thumb:
On a side note, why does my picture show as an attachment rather than in the body of the message?
Cheers


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice potential.

To get an embedded image you need a photobucket (or similar service) account and link the photos to yout thread...it's dead easy once you have an account.


----------



## Gary Wilson (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi
An update, I have now painted the walls with Dulux Weathershield, just managed to do it with 1 tin.
The floor has now had 2 coats of garage floor paint, and I have enough left to do a third coat, so it will get that tonight or tomorrow.
I also added 3 strip lights, which have dramatically improved the lighting
I have ordered some storage units and racking for back wall.
Further updates as it progresses
Cheers


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That, is a big Beer fridge!!! 

Coming along nicely with the work though :thumb:


----------



## Gary Wilson (Jan 30, 2015)

These are the cabinets/storage racking I have ordered for either side of my beer fridge...lol


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

jealous, this is exactly what I want and need!


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Beer and detailing go well together, I often have a mate around to sort there car and drink beer, a great way to pass a weekend


----------



## Gary Wilson (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Guys, final update of my garage revamp.
I had the insulated automatic roller shutter door installed, finished all the painting and built the racking for the back of the garage, to say I'm well pleased is an understatement.
Hope you guys like......................it's a pity I didn't take pictures before I started this as I can't believe the transformation.


----------



## Gary Wilson (Jan 30, 2015)

And here is the reason for all my hard work
My pride and joy...............Porsche Cayman GTS........it's been a long wait, picked her up on Saturday


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice cave.
Epic toy!


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Did you buy the garage door with the motor already built in, I'm thinking of retrofitting one to mine and just wondered if anyone could offer any advice.:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

dstill said:


> Did you buy the garage door with the motor already built in, I'm thinking of retrofitting one to mine and just wondered if anyone could offer any advice.:thumb:


I've bought a Gliderol retrofit electronic opener, RW-1 is the model number iirc....not fitted it yet....but read through the instructions a couple times, does not seem too bad, definitely a 2 person job though.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great!

As for the car, I take pooh's that look better than that!

(I am clearly lying, and I'm not jealous one bit :lol: )


----------



## Gary Wilson (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi
I had the garage door fitted as a complete unit, so cant help there

Bloody hell, you must have bloody good looking poooohs....lol:lol:

I am supposed the keep my new car under 4000 revs for the first 2000 miles, says Porsche, all the forums have different advice, some say don't bother, others saying you should heed the manufacturers advise.
Funny thing is when I picked up from the dealers on Saturday they said not to bother.........???

Anyway, I will try hard, but when oil is up to temp I might be going a little above 4000 but only in quick bursts....:driver:

Thanks


----------

